# Помогите советом!



## Азазель (14 Май 2011)

Описываю проблему: я дала настроиться бас-балалайке (ми-ля-ре) на басах, после этого эти ми-ля-ре теперь звучат всё время, особенно сильно, когда играю на закрытие на форте. Стучали по басам - реакции не было. Понимаю, что аккордеон жуть, но за неимением ничего другого приходиться довольствоваться тем, что есть. Помогите, вдруг можно что-то сделать!


----------



## TokarevAcc (15 Май 2011)

Откройте левую крышку и посмотрите, закрыты ли клапана, на совестких аккордеонах часто отваливается лайка от клапанов.


----------



## Азазель (15 Май 2011)

Спасибо! Попробую)


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Май 2011)

*Азазель*,
ЕСЛИ СМОТРЕТЬ КЛАПАНА, ТО ОТКРЫВАТЬ КОРПУС.и резонаторы.Хотя сразу три лайки, не реально. Начните с крышки и дальше не лезьте сами.


----------



## TokarevAcc (17 Май 2011)

Да легко там всё разбирается и собирается, нет там ничего сверхопасного для аккордеона. Да и деньги на него тратить...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Май 2011)

Три лайки сразу не отвалятся,но может отвалиться одна и попасть между клапанами и не давать им закрываться и все таки откройте левую крышку и посмотрите внимательно на весь левый механизм.Перехожу на доступный вам язык-там есть такие проволочки,которые толкают рычажки закрывающие клапан,если смотреть в левый корпус,то они самые крайние справа.От усердия, на инструменте такого уровня, они могли погнуться,аккуратненько,без фанатизма пассатижами их вернуть на прежнее место, согнуть чуть влево.Можно посмотреть по соседним басам.Это может быть причиной,хотя конечно, заочно определить деффект не просто.Наяву-это другое дело.Дерзайте.


----------

